# Garage Floor Concrete PSI?



## jpearson311

Anyone have any idea what the PSI rating is for basic residential garage concrete floors? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## ddawg16

What it typically is or what you should have?

If your building a new garage, 3000 PSI is fine. If your going to put in a lift then your going to want pass under the legs. 

4" is plenty thick....and if someone tells you that you need 6", ignore them.


----------



## concretemasonry

In Ohio, I would make sure the concrete was air entrained (5%) for freeze/thaw resistance since you could have a lot of winter droppings from the cars entering and melting/dropping.

Strength is not that critical but in some areas a supplier will not supply higher strength (3500-4500 psi) and air entrained, but they will freely give the names of smaller suppliers that will. - Not a big cost compared to everything else, but some suppliers want to avoid the disputes between homeowners and contractors that are cheap since the suppliers found it is cheaper to do that hassle.

Dick


----------



## danpik

ddawg16 said:


> . If your going to put in a lift then your going to want pass under the legs.


 What the heck does this mean?????


----------



## ddawg16

danpik said:


> What the heck does this mean?????


It means I was typing on my smart phone while sitting on the head and the auto correct thought I meant "pass" instead of "pads"


----------



## Mort

Normally a contractor will order 3000psi and put so much water in it that it'll barely make 2000psi. If you're DIYing it, just take a bit of extra time and effort and don't over water the concrete. Trust me, when it doesn't have spider cracks all over the place, you'll thank me.

Plus, all that hard work makes the beer taste better.


----------



## AndyGump

In table 1904.3 of your Ohio codes, you will find that you are at 2,500 PSI for your application, PROBABLY.
I don't know your specific application so you are on your own here.

Andy.


----------



## Canarywood1

All the redi-mix producers in our area won't mix anything less than 3000 PSI.


----------



## stadry

we don't use anything less than 3,500psi :no: keep it dry ( not wet, no excess wtr ) as wtr:cement ratio adds greatly to the strength of the conc,,, air's good as dick post'd UNLESS you're also adding steel fiber for a super-strong more abrasion-resistant [ masterplate ] surface,,, as always, a proper install'd jnt pattern reduces the chance of random cracking :thumbsup:


----------



## jomama45

Most garage floors "here" in WI get poured with a 3500 or 4000 psi mix, simply because it finishes better and sets faster than leaner mixes. The minor cost increase is generally offset by labor savings. 

I should mention, just because the concrete mix is designed to meet or exceed 4000 psi at 28 days doesn't mean it will in reality. It really depends on a ton of factors, including slump, curing, etc....


----------

